# Flagship marine?



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

So we have had constant AC trouble since buying our boat. 
Our most recent AC leaked freon, and was unrepairable.
These issues are most likely due to the fact we have had nothing but used AC units.

After a lot of study, we have come to the point we will get a new AC, and not used.
Flagship marine in right here in Florida, and they build them here.
When asking AC repair folks what they think of them I got the answer
"they are built like commercial grade units" and "very good"
However I have not seen many reviews from owners?

I am looking at specifically the 18,000 BTU unit, with electric heat.
Its rated as drawing 12.3 amps @115volts, and 18.1 amps of heat. 
Our 3500 watt diesel generator will run it, as will our new Inverter on cool.

What's the news on these units?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> So we have had constant AC trouble since buying our boat.
> Our most recent AC leaked freon, and was unrepairable.
> These issues are most likely due to the fact we have had nothing but used AC units.
> 
> ...


Several people we know have purchased Flagship units in the last 4-5 years. All have had quality problems of one kind or another, but in each case serious, from failing compressors, to defective/noisy fans, to leaking condensate pans causing mounting bases to corrode etc., etc. etc. While some may have had good luck, I would venture that their experience was, in fact, a fortunate toss of the dice.

An alternative manufacturer that you might want to look into (click on) is King Air, located in Largo, Fla. We have had good service from this company for many years.

(As an aside, tell whomever you choose you will need two drains from your condensate pan one each port and starboard so that any condensate can drain from the pan when you get underway, regardless of what tack you are on.)

FWIW...


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Another question to ask yourself is whether you need air conditioning at all. I thought you intended to head off sailing to disparate places of the world. Here are some of the things to think about.

1. You won't be tied up to docks that often so will have to run your genset a lot. Many (most) places do not have fuel docks so you are bringing fuel from the local gas station. Having to do that a lot quickly loses its appeal. You do have a good hand cart for moving the jerry cans right?

2. In the trade winds you don't need a/c. The wind keeps you just the right temp.

3. Outside the trades it is cool enough that you don't need a/c.

4. As you have found out, a/c units are complex and frequently have problems.

5. Most of the world is 230 v so if you want to plug in you need a transformer. If you are in a marina in South Africa or New Zealand you will not make any friends if you run your generator.

We have an a/c on our boat and run it about once a year to make sure it is still working. We have not run it in anger since we lived onboard in NYC.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

killarney_sailor said:


> Another question to ask yourself is whether you need air conditioning at all.


Its a great point. Sometimes we will not need it, such as our Atlantic circumnavigation, however many times we will. We are stuck in FL for 13 more months. We will need it this summer, and will need heat next winter. After we circle the Atlantic we may stop for an additional year for work, we would need it then. Panama canal, we will need it there. South pacific islands? no idea, I think it pretty hot there.

Good point about the differing voltages. My plan is to get a good, large charger, that is world compatible, and run the AC from the DC power for short periods of time to cool the boat as needed. Also on passages we may hit a hot windless area, where we are too far from land. We would run the generator (4-5 hours per gallon) and run the AC.

Cannot plan for every eventuality, but we fat people need AC when its hot.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

What about aqua-air units? I have a chance to get one used....


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

In Florida in summer you need AC.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Very frustrating. Trying to find the right AC, and flagship has a warranty, but what use is it if it keeps breaking....


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a Flagship unit on my last boat. Exceptionally high quality. 3 X $20. relays in 20yrs. were the only problems.

Customer service is excellent, they spent a lot of time with me on the phone when I wanted info about those relays. They also spent a lot of time on the phone helping me choose my new system.

So pleased I installed one on my new boat last September and it has kept my boat warm all through this miserable Toronto winter. I give them 10 out of 10.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad to see a positive review, thank you!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Surely a diesel heater would make more sense for heat.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

tdw said:


> Surely a diesel heater would make more sense for heat.


Once we leave the dock it does. Right now power is a fixed price, and that makes electric heat, free. We will have a webasto before we leave.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

What about Webasto Fcf ?

http://www.imarineusa.com/webastofc...NEDt9_QqP74f7vterkfQ19MBrlnEfCY9SbRoCKwfw_wcB


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Ordering the webasto FCF 16K tomorrow. I will be buying a squaretrade warranty thru squaretrade itself, for 5 years for $250. They will repair the appliance on site, or pay for shipping while it is under manufacture warranty. Pretty sweet, two weeks shipping time thou....

This is the right time of year to not have AC


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> .....Our 3500 watt diesel generator will run it, as will our new Inverter on cool.....


How do you figure your invertor will run an air conditioning unit?


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> How do you figure your invertor will run an air conditioning unit?


It has auto-switch over. I would start it on the generator, then shut it down, allowing it to run on the inverter. Why wouldn't it run on the inverter? at 150 amps of draw on a 1000AH bank, I could run it a few hours on a full bank.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

We have flagship, they have been problematic and flagship service has been lacking.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> It has auto-switch over. I would start it on the generator, then shut it down, allowing it to run on the inverter. Why wouldn't it run on the inverter? at 150 amps of draw on a 1000AH bank, I could run it a few hours on a full bank.


The math on battery capacity is not linear. Can I assume the 1000ah you refer to, which is a large bank, is measured at the standard 20hrs? When load goes above that, the total AH capacity declines.

You've addresses the load spike at startup, by using the gen. However, AC units cycle on and off, when they achieve cabin temp, so the spike will happen continuously.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Personally I would not have an AC unit on my boat. Way too much trouble and expense. Don't get me wrong though, I enjoy comfort as much as the next person. This works for me...









Keeps the heat off and if you have just a little bit of breeze you are nice and cool. Cheaper and your neighbors will love you for it.the only drawback is it takes some time to remove and stow them properly. Well worth the price and effort. This picture was taken the day I bought the boat.


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

I installed a new 12,000 btu Flagship Marine unit in February 2014. Has worked great so far.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> The math on battery capacity is not linear. Can I assume the 1000ah you refer to, which is a large bank, is measured at the standard 20hrs?  When load goes above that, the total AH capacity declines.
> 
> You've addresses the load spike at startup, by using the gen. However, AC units cycle on and off, when they achieve cabin temp, so the spike will happen continuously.


I would only run it to get the temp down, then shut it off. It should actually handle the surge too, as it is very brief, thou it will not have to. You correct, its a 20hr rating, I think the 5 hour rating is 640AH, so running 3 hours should pose no issues, if that long. Also on a very sunny day with 1500 watts of solar, it may have enough power to run the AC non-stop. Will have to see... I could go to 2000watts with not much issue.


jerryrlitton said:


> Personally I would not have an AC unit on my boat. Way too much trouble and expense. Don't get me wrong though, I enjoy comfort as much as the next person. This works for me...
> Keeps the heat off and if you have just a little bit of breeze you are nice and cool. Cheaper and your neighbors will love you for it.the only drawback is it takes some time to remove and stow them properly. Well worth the price and effort. This picture was taken the day I bought the boat.


I used some last year over the deck as the old AC was not working well. I found the effect minimal at best. We have teak decks, and not as many fans as we should.... yet.


Jetexas said:


> I installed a new 12,000 btu Flagship Marine unit in February 2014. Has worked great so far.


Its good to hear good feedback, but I heard too much bad, all over the internet. I also heard they were re-branding AC units made by ocean breeze, when I asked them, they acted like they never heard of it.
The big reasons I passed is because I heard reports they were very loud, they only have a 1 speed fan, no reverse cycle heat, quite expensive new, not enough dealers in the network, bad reviews on warranty repairs, including refusals, and several fan failures, an item that is very hard to replace on their unit.
I went with a webasto FCF 16,000. The only thing I do not like is the lack of fill ports. I saw one running at miami boat show. It was so quiet I thought it was turned off, and just the fan was running. The salesguy had me put my hand on the compressor to confirm it was running, and the air coming out was cold. I was impressed. With a ton of shopping around I found a company selling the units with free shipping for $1100. I should have it the middle of next month.
For projects I am running a new power wire for it, rerouting the pump and strainer, running a new pump wire, and maybe a new thruhull exit. I hope this new unit will really kick out some cold air with very little noise, and you will have a full report from me as time goes on, with an install video.
Thanks for the input on the flagship unit.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> ....You correct, its a 20hr rating, I think the 5 hour rating is 640AH, so running 3 hours should pose no issues, if that long. ......


Even at 5 hrs, that's a draw below what you estimate for the unit. Then reduce battery capacity by half, as that's all you should drain the battery to, then by the inefficiency of not having brand new batteries, then by whatever else may be running or not actually having fully charged batteries at all times, etc.

I'm not a battery pro, so let us know how it works. I'm curious.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I will be happy to give a full report. The batteries will be new thou, in fact I have not even bought them all yet


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> .....in fact I have not even bought them all yet


They're only new, once.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Well.... my webasto order got bumped, and I canceled it. Getting a dometic. 
Will pick it up tomorrow. Hope it last as long as my old marine airrrrrrr I got with the boat from the 80's.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

For the first time in many months cold air is blowing from the vents, and it already getting dry in here


----------

